
Show HN: Dial-A-UPC – A barcode telephone directory service - netvarun
https://blog.semantics3.com/introducing-semantics3s-dial-a-upc-the-world-s-first-barcode-telephone-directory-service-63b60a6a41c8
======
runnr_az
That's a great, bad idea. Nice job!

